# Morrow Clutch



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Help Me Please!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

For $50 you should just buy it any ways. ANY board will be better than a rental. If you don't like it you could just sell it again for the same price.

EDIT: How much do you weigh? I'm guessing a 154 board will be a little short for you if you're 5'11", unless you're a twig.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I way 135
At a rental shop i usually get a 156 so i thought it'll ok.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

For 50 bucks just buy it. My brother has a Morrow Clutch board and he loves it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Alright.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I also ride a morrow board, I have been boarding for 20+ years and still goin strong. Ive riden many boards and this one just seemed to fit my style the best. I own about 7 boards and always grab this one first for my day at the top. mostly I ride big mountain and do alot of carving and cruising. For 50 bucks youll at least have a board to thrash early and late season. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not sure about the Clutch... one of my friends has one, but he just learned how to link turns. My first board was a Morrow Press I got used from a friend. It's not the greatest board ever made, but it blows away the rental boards I used my first 2 times.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

alright.
I know its not the best.


----------

